# Just super excited :) C



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Most of you know that my fiance was saying no to rats, well i kept my hope!!

My fiance and I have talked it over and he has agreed that we can use some of our tax return to pay for a Double Critter Nation Cage  
He also agreed that I could get rats(THREE!!) On the condition he got to pick out one of his own and name it xD Can you believe his main
concern was that he wouldnt get to be involved and that he was jealous! 

I completely agreed with this wanting him to be involved!  

So although it will be a little while away, but we will be getting our darling babies soon 

Getting my mothers great sewing machine fixed sometime in the next few weeks, to start making hammocks and everything for these babies <3
We are really excited.

To think, just a few days ago he didnt want them and now he has made the agreement of three babies<33
;D;D


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Went up to 4 xD He wants two of his own


----------



## Shannon6987 (Jan 2, 2014)

That's great! So glad it worked out for you!!


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you so am I  I cant believe he agreed xD


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

So happy for you! I got my new boys Thursday and it's amazing. My lone oldie has really perked up already and he hasn't even been properly introduced to them yet! I can't imagine not having rats about the place. When are you getting your new babies? Not for a few weeks?


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

I just found a breeder who is only 1 hour away from me so Im tickled!! Granted it will mean waiting but who cares!! 

So probably a few months but just gives me more time to add to my rat supplies lol


----------

